# help baby guppies!!!!



## linz85 (Apr 24, 2005)

hi my boyfriend has just informed me that one of our pregnany guppies has had a fry!
i dont know what they look like or how to care for them.
please anyone who can give me some advice please help
thanks in advance
linzi


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

id say you rbest bet is to google it.. wont be hard to find a lot of info


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

feed them crushed powdered flakes about 3 times a day. do frequent water changes. warm water helps them grow. i guess thats about it. 
oh yea, seperate them from the parents

just read about you having no spare tank. you can rather keep 5 in a MAYO sized jar. the water will get dirty faster though. have it floating in your current tank and make sure it doesnt tip over so water can get in and fry run off.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

Put the baby guppies in a small fish net box type thing attached to the side of the tank.


----------

